# Great Season!



## mlandrum (Jan 23, 2017)

Drake and I weathered the storm and had a great last day Wood Cock hunt this morning. The wind was howling and trees were falling but little Drake still flushed one and I made a  second -shot through the tree limbs and the retrieve was made That made me 8 Hunts and 8 birds with two being mounted Yes I'm Hooked


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice work Mike.Nothing like a new dog to work  on woodcock.I have not had anything on my clubs that even look like a woodcock this year at all.


----------



## downhiller2010 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've got to find these woodcock honey holes.  Is this on WMA's or private land?


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 24, 2017)

I Don't Remember, I Have PTSD== "in Coming!!!"


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 24, 2017)

Come on Mike draw a map and put him on the X.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm sorry seems I left my paper and pens back at the office


----------



## downhiller2010 (Jan 25, 2017)

How about GPS coordinates then?


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 25, 2017)

After Vietnam I don't give out GPS readings I'm scared a sniper gook might be in range and he might hit the X


----------



## GLS (Jan 27, 2017)

Mike, one thing for sure, after a season of woodcock hunting, you'll never look at a patch of woods the same way you did before this season.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 27, 2017)

You got that right , Gil???


----------



## smoothie (Jan 28, 2017)

Amen


----------

